# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Italia

## τοξοτης

http://weloveengland.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/065-autofrachter1.jpg

----------

